# Furminator



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

Two questions: 

I have a short haired GSD, but even then, am I suppose to buy the short hair version or the long one or both depending on the area?

Is it ok to use this on the tail too?

Picture is attached if this helps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oberan's Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

Most GSD's have at least 2" long hair. Even the shorter hair dogs are technically a medium length coat. The long coat Furminator is for a 2" or longer hair. My boy has the shorter (two inch-ish) coat and I use the long coat version with no problem, tail also. I even use it on my short coat labrador with no issue. She always hated to be brushed but likes to be furminated. I've never compared the two versions but have to wonder if the size difference is more of a marketing scheme to sell more brushes. My two cents. Lol now I'll be standing by for the experts here to chime in and tell me how wrong I am and why. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my neighbor had a Furminator. i gave my dog two strokes
with it. it took to much hair out. i use an under coat comb
and a pin brush. the under coat comb has one row of firm
teeth. i have 2. one has metal teeth and the other has plastic
teeth. i perfer the one with the metal teeth. when i brush/comb
him i comb him in all directions. i use the under coat on his back,
sides and tail. i use the pin brush on his head, legs, tail and 
underneath him. i comb/brush him 3 to 4 times a week.


----------

